

Why Security Pros Fail: No Ethics, No Dice - ilamont
http://blogs.csoonline.com/problem_5_are_you_an_insider_threat

======
tptacek
In my industry, "ethics" advocacy is often a coded appeal to create a guild
system with the advocates grandfathered in. That's what happened with the
CISSP certification, which is lucrative for guild members are has absolutely
no beneficial impact on the industry as a whole.

------
dspeyer
I stopped reading at "Cyber ethics? Hello! Most hackers I know think those two
words are an oxymoron."

Most hackers I know are very concerned about ethics. Almost fanatical. They
don't necessarily agree with eachother on what is ethical, but they care.

------
jawn
Ugh...The smug arrogance of the professional "security" community is
sickening. This is a great article showcasing it.

------
epochwolf
Very good article. I'm definitely rethinking some of the admin tools I'm
developing for a community website I'm working on.

Admins being able to login as any user (viewing only) doesn't look so good any
more.

